# New pics of the SER... (is anyone still 56K??)



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Soo, lately I've been finally putting alot of the new parts on and selling old parts.. so I thought what better time to take some pics of whats been going on..

soo here goes!









































































This is a night shot of some of my Defi install its got the Display link and VSD concept... i have more i have to get installed its just taking me longer than I thought










Heres the new cusco bar i got on... Im selling a 2 pt version of this bar... its still for sale anyone!!!



















I will have other new pics next week, i have to finish the Defi install and get the TE37's on ... so get ready for more changes!!


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

ouch underbody looks bad

just put anti-rust before it eat your car and a ton of money.

anyway very nice green ser


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

eh... its just surface rust, but yeah, one day i will get there... im sure as old as this car is, by the time it actually affects it... i will be ready to get rid of it anyways, more and more i think of a 4 door car


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

needs more go.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

its got plenty... short of a turbo, but if you want to donate money to my "go faster fund" then your more than welcome!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice looking 200. 
That cusco strut bar/under body brace looks sweet. 
Only reason I didn't get that 4 pt. is due to how low it hangs under the car.
If your crossmember got hit up like it is in the pic, imagine that bar.

If you could integrate the body color under the hood a bit more, it'd be real tight.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

eh.. its not a show car.. and the cross member got hit up like that from the previous owner :-( i just havent had the time or the interest to fix it.. its just a daily D / track car anyways


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

*got the rims on finally, and the rest of the gauges*

here are the new pics with the rims installed, I know it needs lowered i just havent had the time to get there yet. 




























here is the final picture of my gauge install, now everything is put in.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

canyou email me pics and detail son the cusco bar your sellin if youd not mind posting it to uk that is , ?


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

canyou email me pics and detail son the cusco bar your sellin if youd not mind posting it to uk that is , ?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

lowered? that thing is already on the tires.. don't know how much lower you plan on going. what did you do with your old wheels? i <3 se-r wheels.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

U SHOULD DEFO DE-GLOBE THE INDICATORS MATE


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I've never been a fan of that teal color, but with those rims your car looks HOT! :cheers:


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

what do you mean defo? and deglobe? they just look funny cause of the reflection from the sun and the fact i downsized the image.... the cusco bar is sold sorry, and im keeping my SER rims


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

deglobing is the process of heating up the indicator units and then seperating them so the orange bit inside can be removed then fit the lense back in place , use silver vision bulbs or similar and you loose the fried egg look from the lights , clear indicators ! defo=definitely, cheers any ways about the brace


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

its already got super white leds in there, and the only thing orange is the indicator needle, and for as much as Defi stuff costs, i dont think i will be heating up anything!


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

eh ? i think you ve misunderstood , the front indicator light units , they have a small plastic orange globe inside them that makes the unit glow orange when your indicating. remove the globe and use silva tec bulbs instead.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

oh ok... you meant the corner lights gotcha.... yeah eh.. A im too lazy, B i kinda like the orange glow, and C i need it to pass inspection (need amber reflector in Pennsylvania)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> here are the new pics with the rims installed, I know it needs lowered i just havent had the time to get there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do you mean lowered... It looks find IMOP.

What are you running for susp?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Im running tein basics... I've lowered it a lil since these pictures, it looks better, tho with 18's it still super high off the ground, but its growing on me


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah... plus you don't want to hit anything with your brace. That is the main reason I was asking. How much are you asking for the 2 point?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

it was sold long ago


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I'm slow.  

Sorry... i don't check this fourm as much as the Sr20's. Thanx for the update tho.


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

nice ride man... love the wheels.


----------

